# training in jacksonville, fl



## yogakat (Feb 20, 2009)

hey to all.  i'm new here...only done a couple of posts.  i'm looking to start emt training in may (hopefully) at florida community college at jacksonville 9in notheast florida).  has anyone in florida heard about the training here?  from what i can find, it looks to be good for this area.  i know that there are some places in the around here where you don't even have to do any pracitcal work to get a cert...it's classwork only (and much cheaper, i've heard).  i'd rather actually learn and feel as though i'm qualified to do the job.

also, does anyone know about how it is to work in the northeast florida area?


----------



## reaper (Feb 21, 2009)

Good choice on the College course. Stay away from FMTI!!

Jacksonville's EMS is run by the FD. You can work transport with Century. You can also drive a little west to some of the smaller counties and work EMS.


----------



## buscommando (Feb 21, 2009)

Yogakat, I'm taking the EMT-B training at FCCJ right now (my class started in January) and if you're doing it at North Campus (as opposed to the Nassau Center) you'll probably have the same instructors I have.

I just took the lecture midterm, the practical midterm, and the lab midterm and passed them all with > 90%, but it was pretty tough. Do the reading, DO THE WORKBOOK, and know BLS up and down and backwards and forwards. The book's website has practice tests and the instructors will give you access to more resources through some third-party web site - use everything they give you.

I've only done one ER rotation so far, but my next one is tomorrow night at seven. I'm going to get the "Permission to Ride" form on Monday and then I can call the station I've been assigned to and schedule my rides.

I took some business classes at FCCJ before some EMT friends told me I should look into the EMS field - the difference in the quality of instruction is astounding. Marcie and McCrone will stay on your butt, but they want you to succeed, and are awesome.

let me know if you have questions about the campus or the instruction... I'm living it right now


----------



## yogakat (Feb 22, 2009)

buscommando, i may take you up on your offer to answer more questions!  i hope to find out this week if starting in may is doable...we will actually be out of town the second week of the term.  of course, there is a test that day.  i'm going to see if they will let me take it early (this all assumes that i will be accepted...).  i will be at north campus, nassau too far.


----------



## buscommando (Feb 23, 2009)

yogakat said:


> i'm going to see if they will let me take it early (this all assumes that i will be accepted...).  i will be at north campus, nassau too far.



If you have the prereq, which is the first responder course (with HCP BLS) and all your shots, it's a matter of jumping though the hoops: get the doc to sign off on your shots and turn the form in on time.

If not, you're probably gonna have to take the First Responder course first.


----------



## reaper (Feb 24, 2009)

buscommando said:


> If you have the prereq, which is the first responder course (with HCP BLS) and all your shots, it's a matter of jumping though the hoops: get the doc to sign off on your shots and turn the form in on time.
> 
> If not, you're probably gonna have to take the First Responder course first.



They would be one of the only CC courses that require FR as a prereq. I would challenge that one, since FL is not a big on FR. Normally only used for volly FD's.


----------



## yogakat (Feb 24, 2009)

buscommando said:


> on time.
> 
> If not, you're probably gonna have to take the First Responder course first.




THAT'S the test that i'd like to take early.  don't know if that's gonna happen, tho.  but if i want to start emt in the fall, i have to take it in may...


----------



## natacha (Mar 19, 2009)

*training in fccj*

Hello,
I am new here. I am French and I live in Jacksonville. I am going to enroll to the EMT program at fccj for the summer class.
I was a firefighter in France for 5 years and I miss the job so much that I have decided to train here.
Maybe we can keep in touch.
Let me know how you are doing...


----------



## buscommando (Mar 20, 2009)

natacha said:


> Hello,
> I am new here. I am French and I live in Jacksonville. I am going to enroll to the EMT program at fccj for the summer class.
> I was a firefighter in France for 5 years and I miss the job so much that I have decided to train here.
> Maybe we can keep in touch.
> Let me know how you are doing...



Doing pretty ok. I'm acing the written tests, I can fill in bubbles like nobody's business, but the practical lab exercises are tough (but very enlightening).

Stay on top of the reading and get as much patient contact as you can. I've got two ER clinicals this week, I'm psyched.


----------



## natacha (Mar 20, 2009)

Good. You'll be fine... Let us know how your first ER went!!! Good luck and enjoy yourself!!


----------

